# $375 Bowl!!



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 22, 2007)

Yesterday (April 21st) was my birthday! For my 45th birthday I took a bowl turning class at the local Woodcraft.  The class cost $75 and the tools (Oneway Talon chuck and David Ellsworth PRO-PM bowl gouge ) to make more bowls cost $300.

Here is the bowl I made:


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks very good, Happy belated Birthday.


----------



## clement (Apr 22, 2007)

First of all, Happy Birthday []
That's a pretty bowl, the shape and the color of wood looks perfect. Do you use the Ellsworth gouge for outside and inside ? It's a tool that I use since a few months now, it's realy nice to work with it. What sort of wood is the bowl?
good turnings,

clem


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clement_
> <br />First of all, Happy Birthday []
> That's a pretty bowl, the shape and the color of wood looks perfect. Do you use the Ellsworth gouge for outside and inside ? It's a tool that I use since a few months now, it's realy nice to work with it. What sort of wood is the bowl?
> good turnings,
> ...



I used a Sorby fingernail ground bowl gouge to do the entire turning.  The wood is mahagony with a Deft finish.  I am going to let the Deft cure a week, then I am going to wax it.  Having done so many pens helped with shaping it.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 22, 2007)

happy birthday !!

oh yea the bowl is looking good []


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy birth day, 

I was 45 once...........................

beautiful bowl. First glance I thought you had some elm working there, I like the mahogany... You didn't say how big the bowl is.. 

Good work.


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 24, 2007)

Scott, nice job on the bowl and happy birthday!


----------



## Dario (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday and congrats!!!  Very nice bowl!

Believe me, that won't be your most expensive bowl []


----------



## LEAP (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birth Day! great present and nice job on the bowl.


----------



## SteveRussell (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy (Belated) Birthday,

Congrats on your bowl! What type of wood is it? Very nice form and an interesting grain. You're hooked now, there's no turning back! Onward to your 100th bowl! [] (Speaking from someone who has turned more than 13,000 bowls...) Take care and all the best to you and yours!


----------



## Hiram33 (Apr 25, 2007)

$8.33 a year not too bad it is all in the way you look at it very nice bowl


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hiram33_
> <br />$8.33 a year not too bad it is all in the way you look at it very nice bowl



So, does that mean the older you get, the cheaper your bowls are? [}]


----------



## TAld (Apr 25, 2007)

Scott- happy belated birthday!
Is that the bowl you turned in class? Looks very nice!.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice work.  I'm still drying my first bowl.
Rob


----------

